# Generation and breed confusion



## foreverblonde2 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi all, 
I'm new to goat farming and inherited a purebred nigerian dwarf buck and two mini alpine does. They are registered and their papers say the ND buck is pure and the females are 50% ND and 50% alpine.  My understanding is that the does are first generation F1 mini alpine. Is this correct? My confusion lies in their offspring when bred with the ND buck. Crossing a mini alpine with a pure ND buck creates what exactly? Is that a 2nd generation mini alpine? I've read all the information on the MDGA page, and I'm still so confused on how the genetics and generations work. Any help is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm not a goatie, so can't answer your questions. But I did want to welcome you to the forum!

@frustratedearthmother @B&B Happy goats


----------



## lalabugs (Mar 10, 2020)

Anytime you breed back to a purebred you get F1. The does papers should say what generation they are on it. The offspring bred to a purebred is F1. 

You would have to breed an F1 to any other generation besides Purebred to advance. If the does are F1 you would need at least an F1 to make an F2.


----------



## foreverblonde2 (Mar 10, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> Anytime you breed back to a purebred you get F1. The does papers should say what generation they are on it. The offspring bred to a purebred is F1.
> 
> You would have to breed an F1 to any other generation besides Purebred to advance. If the does are F1 you would need at least an F1 to make an F2.



Thank you! This makes sense, and I'm slowly beginning to understand.


----------

